# Give An Idiot A Camera



## eleven59 (Nov 15, 2006)

See what happens now that I've bought a camera, I get crazy ideas for pictures lol Technically these were taken by my girlfriend, but I'm the idiot referred to previously, and most of these were my idea (3 out of 5) lol At any rate, random pictures I felt like sharing. Cuz I'm bored. lol

Some of my CD collection (some are in other places around the house, and this doesn't include my DVDs clearly. Some of the CDs in the pic are burned CDs)






I love when signs burn out partially





Who hasn't done this before when confronted with a camera?


----------



## Jason (Nov 15, 2006)

j/k


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 15, 2006)

whats with all the pink fluffy stuff?


----------



## Leon (Nov 15, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> whats with all the pink fluffy stuff?



he's got a girlfriend. ...or the man just likes fluffy shit!


----------



## Jason (Nov 15, 2006)

OzzyC said:


> whats with all the pink fluffy stuff?



 I see aprox. 1 pink thing and a few stuffed animal looking things..


----------



## darren (Nov 16, 2006)

Why does everything look hazy?

Have you already smeared vaseline on the camera lens for those "candid" photographs?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 16, 2006)

> Who hasn't done this before when confronted with a camera?


Yeah really, it's like something you HAVE to do, haha.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 16, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> Yeah really, it's like something you HAVE to do, haha.



Look at the bright side; at least he didn't take a picture of "The Captain", if you know what I mean.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 16, 2006)

The haziness is most likely the fault of the flash on my digital camera, and the fluffy stuff is mostly my girlfriends, but some of it is left overs from my childhood. See, we're still living with my parents for the time being, and my mom's a ventriloquist and stuffed animal addict, so we can't throw anything away lol

Though, interesting no one noticed the two reels of 2" tape (for studio use).


----------



## darren (Nov 16, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> my mom's a ventriloquist


I think you're the first person i've ever heard say that.


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 16, 2006)

darren said:


> I think you're the first person i've ever heard say that.



Yeah, but did you see my lips move?  

Couldn't resist the terrible joke lol But seriously, she's a ventriloquist. It was a dream of hers for along time to do something like this (inspired by Jim Henson mainly), worked really hard to get her ability to the level she wanted it to be, and is now constantly writing, performing, and obtaining more puppets. 

But my whole life, random objects around the house have spoken and had unique personalities (the sofa cushions for example).


----------



## Leon (Nov 16, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> But my whole life, random objects around the house have spoken and had unique personalities (the sofa cushions for example).



that could really give a kid a complex. "oh, sorry mr sofa, i must sit on you now. don't feel bad, i haven't had any beans today.  "


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 16, 2006)

Leon said:


> that could really give a kid a complex. "oh, sorry mr sofa, i must sit on you now. don't feel bad, i haven't had any beans today.  "



It could be called the "Paul Ruebens" complex.


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> It could be called the "Paul Ruebens" complex.



Nice. Fuck up a kid for life doing that.


----------



## Drew (Nov 16, 2006)

Leon said:


> that could really give a kid a complex. "oh, sorry mr sofa, i must sit on you now. don't feel bad, i haven't had any beans today.  "



I had an ex girlfriend who used to yell at me because I couldn't tell the difference between the talking chairs and the ones that didn't. I always figured she was just crazy, but now I wonder...


----------



## Jason (Nov 16, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> Though, interesting no one noticed the two reels of 2" tape (for studio use).



 Where I don't see it? 



Leon said:


> that could really give a kid a complex. "oh, sorry mr sofa, i must sit on you now. don't feel bad, i haven't had any beans today.  "


----------



## eleven59 (Nov 16, 2006)

.jason. said:


> Where I don't see it?



The shelf above the shirts hanging behind me in the pictures where I'm holding all my guitars. Far right, beside all the boxes (also included is the box for my Line6 Floorboard...I don't throw anything away lol)



Leon said:


> that could really give a kid a complex. "oh, sorry mr sofa, i must sit on you now. don't feel bad, i haven't had any beans today.  "



Yeah, you'd think, but we (my brother and I) turned out pretty normal lol

My girlfriend has a huge fear of puppets though, so it was pretty entertaining the first time she came over here lol


----------



## Buzz762 (Nov 17, 2006)

eleven59 said:


> The shelf above the shirts hanging behind me in the pictures where I'm holding all my guitars. Far right, beside all the boxes (also included is the box for my Line6 Floorboard...I don't throw anything away lol)



I thought those looked like tape boxes, but I wasn't entirely sure. I hated working with the stuff during the audio production classes I took so when we got to have our choice of recording methods, I always defaulted towards mini disks.


----------

